# 10S Guitars



## Constructivist (Oct 2, 2019)

So I've been hearing about them a lot lately. They are located in China and among others they seem to specialize a lot on single cuts and heavy weathering.






(photos taken from their instagram)



So anyone owns one? 
What do you think?

I wouldn't argue that they are equal to custom made ESPs in terms of quality but, maybe a fun and honest (in terms of pricing) instrument to own.

Cheers ya all


----------



## ikarus (Oct 2, 2019)

Constructivist said:


> I wouldn't argue that they are equal to custom made ESPs in terms of quality but



You shouldn't even mention them in the same sentence....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2019)

Poorly done bursts and aging are literally the worst things.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeah, those finishes are a bit in the "not even trying" camp, to be honest... When you want to relic an instrument, and you'll find many a great example out there, the point is for the guitar to appear to have been exposed to either regular wear and tear or the full blown beaten up workhorse, and under that kind of road abuse, there are usually patterns to where the finish will wear off, where the guitar will have dings and the like. For example, unless there's a touring hazard involving evil ninja belt sanders, I can't begin to imagine what kind of road wear would make the LP's top look like that, especially considering the binding is just sitting there as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 2, 2019)

You guys just don't get it, they're cutting costs in paint and related materials...


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 2, 2019)

made in china enough said


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2019)

I've never seen a guitar that looked incorrectly white balanced in real life before.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 2, 2019)

Randy said:


> I've never seen a guitar that looked incorrectly white balanced in real life before.


This killed me.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 2, 2019)

I couldn't play one/wouldn't know what to play but the 20 string guitar they (10s) built for Steve Terreberry is amusing to look at.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> I couldn't play one/wouldn't know what to play but the 20 string guitar they (10s) built for Steve Terreberry is amusing to look at.
> 
> View attachment 73269



I like how the upper bout looks like its struggling for air.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 2, 2019)

20 string is silly

Needs a few more and you can just dispense with frets entirely


----------



## odibrom (Oct 2, 2019)

Adieu said:


> 20 string is silly
> 
> Needs a few more and you can just dispense with frets entirely



"What's that you're playing?"

"It's an electric arp that looks like a guitar"...


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2019)

The first thing I look for when buying a guitar is who's sending free ones to Stevie T and Fluff. Sold!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2019)

Randy said:


> The first thing I look for when buying a guitar is who's sending free ones to Stevie T and Fluff. Sold!



Yeah, what a coincidence that these guys just so happen to get a guitar from a brand at the same time. They must shop at the same place. Small world.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> I couldn't play one/wouldn't know what to play but the 20 string guitar they (10s) built for Steve Terreberry is amusing to look at.
> 
> View attachment 73269



Oh look, two useless things in the same picture.


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 2, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> made in china enough said


This is honestly a pretty unfair statement. I have no idea if these are decent quality or not, but they are fully handmade guitars. It should not matter where a guitar is made if it's a handmade shop. American, Europe, Japanese, China etc. hand made guitars can all be awful or amazing regardless of where they are built. It's up to the builder themselves. Personally I give these guys a lot of credit for trying to remove this exact stigma. Made in China does not always mean shit.


----------



## etohk (Oct 2, 2019)

I love my 10s, I gotta admit I was worried but it plays surprisingly great, is solidly built and sounds amazing. I asked them to do a minor relic job. Pretty awesome for $500 Canadian.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 2, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> This is honestly a pretty unfair statement. I have no idea if these are decent quality or not, but they are fully handmade guitars. It should not matter where a guitar is made if it's a handmade shop. American, Europe, Japanese, China etc. hand made guitars can all be awful or amazing regardless of where they are built. It's up to the builder themselves. Personally I give these guys a lot of credit for trying to remove this exact stigma. Made in China does not always mean shit.



A guy who's played and owned a fair number of strats puts this chinese one near (if not at) the top of his list:


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 2, 2019)

To their credit, some brands never get the relicing stuff correctly anyway. (I'm looking at you ESP... https://www.google.com/search?q=ESP...UKHdQLBDcQ9QEwAnoECAYQCA#imgrc=yVFTIpRO8WT-WM: )


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 3, 2019)

Relicing just for the sake of it usually makes me think they just can’t get a showroom finish even if they tried. It’s way easier to make an imperfect finish than a perfect finish. 
To me, the only relic I’d consider is something iconic, like the EVH Frankenstrat, where it’s done exactly like the original. Otherwise I feel like one of those guys that buys the $250 jeans from Nordstrom that have mud and dirt ground into them, to make people think you actually have an active outdoor life.


----------



## Constructivist (Oct 3, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> This is honestly a pretty unfair statement. I have no idea if these are decent quality or not, but they are fully handmade guitars. It should not matter where a guitar is made if it's a handmade shop. American, Europe, Japanese, China etc. hand made guitars can all be awful or amazing regardless of where they are built. It's up to the builder themselves. Personally I give these guys a lot of credit for trying to remove this exact stigma. Made in China does not always mean shit.



This is a very logical point of view. Imagine...the musicians that once suffered from a stigma (anarchist, rebel, satanist....) to be now they one to label. Anyone else sees the irony in it? The guitar community sometimes might be more conservative than canned fish. Thank you for this nice statement sir.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 3, 2019)

about this brand.....for a while they decided to steal pics from a bunch of builders and post it on their social media as their own

so yup......


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 3, 2019)

I ordered a flying v from the rare electric guitars or rare guitar heaven. One of those rare ones. It wasn't bad. After swapping out the hardware, electronics, pickups, nut and a good fret job it was on par with a good Epiphone or LTD.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 3, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> about this brand.....for a while they decided to steal pics from a bunch of builders and post it on their social media as their own
> 
> so yup......



While shitty, it doesn't necessarily mean that what they make is shit. There's a furniture company out here that was doing the same thing...but their skills did match up, in that they were able to replicate what they were copying, pretty perfectly.

It just means that they are shitty people.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 3, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I ordered a flying v from the rare electric guitars or rare guitar heaven. One of those rare ones. It wasn't bad. After swapping out the hardware, electronics, pickups, nut and a good fret job it was on par with a good Epiphone or LTD.



"after replacing everything, it was on par with a $700 import guitar" is not a great sales pitch


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 3, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> "after replacing everything, it was on par with a $700 import guitar" is not a great sales pitch



My Chinese guitar is awesome.


----------



## Dekay82 (Oct 4, 2019)

How much longer do ya’ll think the whole “youtubers shill shit they get for free” thing is going to last?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 4, 2019)

Dekay82 said:


> How much longer do ya’ll think the whole “youtubers shill shit they get for free” thing is going to last?



it’s advertising. So forever?


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2019)

Dekay82 said:


> How much longer do ya’ll think the whole “youtubers shill shit they get for free” thing is going to last?



Until that site is replaced with something else and they start doing it there instead. YT and even worse, Instagram is rife with people endorsing make-up, meal replacement shakes and athletic wear that FOR SURE they only use for the 15 sec demo and then throw in the trash or at least never use again.

That's kind of the trick of social media. They're just ads. They figured out how to repackage those things we all bought DVR or Netflix to skip over, and instead we seek them out and willfully watch them now. And win win for the companies, paying a YouTuber off with a free guitar is a lot cheaper than buying an ad in Guitar World ever was.

Fluff is absolutely shameless about this kinda thing. I'll admit I hit play on his stuff from time to time LITERALLY just to see HQ shots of something I'm already planning on buying since it's harder to doctor video of a guitar being handled than it is studio photography. But as far as watching his videos for anything resembling an honest review LOLno.

"It's a lot of guitar for $500 but it's got some finish issues I'd be willing to overlook". Well yeah, so does a $500 Ibanez or LTD that doesn't have dogshit resale value that you can pickup and play in a store instead of buying direct.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 4, 2019)

Is willingly watching ads on YouTube much different than watching the superbowl "for the commercials"?


----------



## Dekay82 (Oct 4, 2019)

I wholeheartedly agree. Its all nothing more than glorified infomercials. Then there’s always the qualifier of “for the money”, which is bullshit. Cuz being the nerds we are, we’re all likely to replace the pups, nut, and maybe tuners. Just buy a fuckin’ epiphone or squire, geez. Or maybe not those brands in particular, but you know what I mean. 

Why be a Patreon for someone who’s already trying to sell you shit? Why pay somebody a monthly stipend who is already getting stuff for free that you don’t get, for an opinion that is biased AND subjective? It don’t add up.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 4, 2019)

Dekay82 said:


> How much longer do ya’ll think the whole “youtubers shill shit they get for free” thing is going to last?



Forever?

That's how endorsements worked, long before youtube, hell, millenia before recorded music.

Probably since sometime around when tribes or budding cities got big enough to support multiple competing artisans.

Something along the lines of "look, the chieftain drinks my wines, the shaman uses my knives"


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 4, 2019)

Dekay82 said:


> How much longer do ya’ll think the whole “youtubers shill shit they get for free” thing is going to last?



Depends on what they get for free. I can't fault the dude with his EBMMs, at least he's not advertising shit. If people use them as buying advisers, if they get it wrong it will come back to bite them.

I wouldn't classify it as classic advertising, really, more like door to door stuff. Because consumers can bite back by leaving bad comments or badmouthing the youtuber on the internet. You have reach and can harm them. It's like that insurance salesman lived next door. Besides, I don't get how anyone can stand more than 2 seconds of Stevie T in a lifetime.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 4, 2019)

Randy said:


> The first thing I look for when buying a guitar is who's sending free ones to Stevie T and Fluff. Sold!


I could say the same for Music Man since they also sent a bunch of guitars to them too, but they actually have a reputation for having top tier quality. I still think their marketing tactics are tacky though.


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2019)

couverdure said:


> I could say the same for Music Man since they also sent a bunch of guitars to them too, but they actually have a reputation for having top tier quality. I still think their marketing tactics are tacky though.



Valid point but yeah, you hit the nail on the head. At least someone like EBMM has a reputation that stands on it's own. Making copycat guitars of meh quality with the only notable difference being who you get to shill them, to me, doesn't move the needle much.

If you're going to be in business, you've gotta do thing to get out there. I get that. Doing it solely by pushing guitars to influencers is cheap. Likewise, selling out your reputation for good taste for a crap guitar is also pretty cheap. Whole buncha meh going on here.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 4, 2019)

why people still complain youtubers get instrumetns for "free" (or discounted or a loner or whtaever)... you know how marketing and advertisement works no?

what companies used to do in the past?... put an ad in a magazine and hope for the best. Now that the magazines are dead you got youtube, a perfect platform where you can see who is who, whos doing what content, who got what demografic and target market and even better, you can see who got the most subscribers and who has the most views (and all that for FREE) thats informationg that marketing companies used to charge$$$$$$$$ for it.... So yup, find the channel that best suits your brand and send a guitar to them. You got way more guarantees that someone is gonna watch the video that what a magazine would ever do..... Fuck even making a video ad that would play before a youtube video would get less views (and get more expensive) than sending a guitar a youtuber to review/demo. Even giving a free guitar to a endorsee to play at a festival would get less exposure than a 5 min youtube video 

and for what is worth, youtubers have to legally(if im not wrong) declare if the video has been sponsored by someone.... And for the most part (at least on the big names) they would always tell you if a company send them a guitar, or tha they are doing a demo and not a review.... and who cares, jsut dont watch the video



couverdure said:


> I could say the same for Music Man since they also sent a bunch of guitars to them too, but they actually have a reputation for having top tier quality. I still think their marketing tactics are tacky though.



yup, everyone shits about this random company sending free guitars to youtubers (or any other company), yet EBMM when they re-did the new stingray bass, they send a bass to EVERYONE in youtube, and Im not even talking about the "big names", they send basses to smaller channels too. They hit the marketing in youtube tactic HARD.... same thing once the new Majesty line cameup, they sent a Majesty to EVERYONE who is "someone" in youtube


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 5, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> made in china enough said


Not really. Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 5, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> about this brand.....for a while they decided to steal pics from a bunch of builders and post it on their social media as their own
> 
> so yup......



Wasn't this confirmed to be the work of just the social media person who they then fired over that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> why people still complain youtubers get instrumetns for "free" (or discounted or a loner or whtaever)... you know how marketing and advertisement works no?
> 
> what companies used to do in the past?... put an ad in a magazine and hope for the best. Now that the magazines are dead you got youtube, a perfect platform where you can see who is who, whos doing what content, who got what demografic and target market and even better, you can see who got the most subscribers and who has the most views (and all that for FREE) thats informationg that marketing companies used to charge$$$$$$$$ for it.... So yup, find the channel that best suits your brand and send a guitar to them. You got way more guarantees that someone is gonna watch the video that what a magazine would ever do..... Fuck even making a video ad that would play before a youtube video would get less views (and get more expensive) than sending a guitar a youtuber to review/demo. Even giving a free guitar to a endorsee to play at a festival would get less exposure than a 5 min youtube video
> 
> ...



You've missed the point completely. 

No one is calling out the brand (other than boring designs and shitty finishes), it's just reached the point that these YT personalities have lost credibility. I'd be _more_ suspect of a given product these shills push. 

So basically the opposite of everything above.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 6, 2019)

I only see Stevie T explicitly shilling actual sponsors which don't seem to be gear. But he is playing Ein Kiesel and EBMM plus that retail shelf of EB strings....

I could have ADD'd on other shills too I guess and missed it. Never saw the guy ever mention amps. May be a microphone though?


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 6, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Is willingly watching ads on YouTube much different than watching the superbowl "for the commercials"?


In my case, yes, since the SB commercials are 90% about stuff not sold in my country. ^^


----------

